# Vanishing glass door tops on Arissto Craft Freight Depot



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Was looking at an aristo craft building I purchased 9used) last summer. Has really nice glass (clear plastic) topped doors that should look great at night. I looked a little closer at the dock side and the windows disappear (under the roof). Kind of disappointed (poor engineering). Guess which side of the building will be facing forward. Anyone else notice this. Assume a lot of these freight depots were sold over the years. http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r694/Dpinn1234/freightdepotdock_zpsb6d8407a.jpg http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r694/Dpinn1234/Frieghtdepotfront_zpsd14b0a60.jpg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cut the roof at the wall and make a new awning for over the dock, it can be nearly flat so you can see in better.


----------

